# Music best to listen to in office to avoid noise



## ajayritik (Mar 4, 2011)

Guys I need suggestions on the kind of music/album that I can listen in office.

The primary purpose is to avoid any kind of noise distraction caused by nearby cubicles, chatter etc.

So mostly it should be instrumental not having vocals. I tried some hindi instrumental songs but since I know them already they maybe distracting.

Any other options like Classical Music, Meditational Music, Flute, Piano music, English songs soft, raagas etc.

The main thing is it shouldn't have Vocals


----------



## Faun (Mar 4, 2011)

Elysium - Gladiator OST

---------- Post added at 01:29 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:26 PM ----------

Calm - Iji Ost

---------- Post added at 01:29 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:29 PM ----------

Calm - Iji Ost


----------



## cute.bandar (Mar 4, 2011)

YouTube - Lullaby Set - Braid Soundtrack [HIGH QUALITY]

YouTube - Braid Soundtrack - Downstream


----------



## ajayritik (Apr 3, 2013)

Guys sorry for bumping into an old thread Just was checking if there is any good music which I can listen to during my work hours so that I don't get disturbed?


----------



## Faun (Apr 3, 2013)

^^disturbed


----------



## ajayritik (Apr 21, 2014)

Guys I'm sorry for bumping into an old thread created by me again. 
Looking for some kind of music which is pleasant to hear which can be used during work hours to concentrate on work.
I tried instrumental songs from movies but that doesn't seem to work.
Will appreciate responses.
Sorry once again for bumping into this.


----------



## true_lies (Apr 21, 2014)

enjoy trance music?


----------



## anirbandd (Apr 21, 2014)

^Ustad Amjad Ali Khan - Sarod
Ustad Bismillah Khan - Sehnai
Pandit Ronu Majumdar - Flute
Hariprasad Chowrasia - Flute
Pandit Ravi Shankar - Sitar
Ustad Alla Rakha - Tabla
Ustad Zakir Hussain - Tabla

There are some amazing compositions/ragas in Indian classical music the list just goes on and on. This is what Music is about. 

You'll be surprised that its this same industry that churns out "chaar bottle vodka" like songs. 

Y'know, once you get conditioned to these classicals, you wont be able to listen to other "music".

Also, in non-indian classical try out Mozart, Beethoven, Tchaikovsky, etc...

- - - Updated - - -



true_lies said:


> enjoy trance music?



wow, thats the exact opposite of what i said.


----------



## Faun (Apr 21, 2014)

^^people have different taste.


----------



## anirbandd (Apr 21, 2014)

and i respect that. 

i say the same thing too.


----------



## ajayritik (Apr 21, 2014)

true_lies said:


> enjoy trance music?



Heard about it. But not sure.

I think the catch here for me is that apart from the music being soft/calm it should not be familiar.
I had some collection of instrumental songs from Hindi Films which ended up distracting more then


----------



## sakthibruce (Apr 21, 2014)

I love u from two steps from hell


----------



## srkmish (Apr 21, 2014)

Some words of advice from Osho which i fully agree with



Spoiler



Once it happened: I was staying in a rest-house. And a political leader was also staying there—a very small rest-house in a very small village. The political leader came to me in the middle of the night, and said, "It is impossible to sleep. How are you sleeping?" He shook me, and said, "How are you sleeping, there is so much distraction?"
Somehow or other at least two dozen dogs…they must have made the rest-house their abode—the whole village's dogs. Maybe they were having a political gathering also—and they were so many; there was such a loud barking and fighting.
He said, "But how are you sleeping? These dogs won't allow me to sleep, and I am tired."
So I said to the political leader, "But they are not aware of you. They don't read newspapers, they don't listen to the radio, they don't look at television; they are not aware of you. I was also here before you. That is their usual way: they are not doing it specially for you. You are fighting, resisting. The notion that they are disturbing you is disturbing you; not they. Accept them!" I told him to do one small meditation. "Lie down on the bed. Enjoy their barking. Let it be a music. Enjoy it. Listen to it, as attentively as possible."
He said, "How is it going to help me? I want to avoid, I want to forget that they are there, and you are telling me to listen to them. That will disturb me even more."
I told him, "You just try. You have been trying your way, and it has failed. Now try my way; and you can see that it has been successful with me."
He was not ready for it, and he didn't believe it; but there was no other way, so he tried. And within five minutes he was fast asleep, and snoring. So I went and shook him up, and I said, "How are you sleeping? How is it possible?"
lf you accept, nothing can distract you. lt is the very rejection in you that creates the distraction. So, if you want to meditate without distraction, don't reject anything. The traffic noise has to be accepted—it is part of this world, and perfectly okay; the child crying and weeping is part of this world, and perfectly okay. Once you say that everything is okay, just watch the feeling that everything is okay and accept it. Something within you melts. Then nothing distracts. And unless this happens, you can go anywhere you like and you will be distracted by one thing or another. foll308


----------



## anirbandd (Apr 22, 2014)

i forgot to mention Brahms, Bach and Wagner.


----------



## ajayritik (Apr 22, 2014)

srkmish said:


> Some words of advice from Osho which i fully agree with


If you have no intentions of helping that's fine for me. But why do you waste my time and your time by posting all that. 
I didn't need any gyan or enlightenment from you. 
I didn't go and complain to anybody about disturbance/annoyance that someone creates.
I was just looking for some kind of music which will help me concentrate on my work which I'm paid for.
Nowhere in my Job Contract it's mentioned that I should listen to all the sound/noise from surroundings and still give my best.
Better keep your enlightenment to yourself or give it to someone who is in need of it.


----------



## deepakkrishnan (Apr 22, 2014)

ajayritik said:


> If you have no intentions of helping that's fine for me. But why do you waste my time and your time by posting all that.
> I didn't need any gyan or enlightenment from you.
> I didn't go and complain to anybody about disturbance/annoyance that someone creates.
> I was just looking for some kind of music which will help me concentrate on my work which I'm paid for.
> ...



That was bit uncalled for, don't you think. As *"Anirbandd"* & *"Faun"* shared their opinion about the type of music they like, so did  *"srkmish".* and you just blew it out of proportions.


----------



## anirbandd (Apr 22, 2014)

ajayritik said:


> If you have no intentions of helping that's fine for me. But why do you waste my time and your time by posting all that.
> I didn't need any gyan or enlightenment from you.
> I didn't go and complain to anybody about disturbance/annoyance that someone creates.
> I was just looking for some kind of music which will help me concentrate on my work which I'm paid for.
> ...



calm down


----------



## srkmish (Apr 22, 2014)

i apologize for whatever i have posted. peace out.


----------



## snap (Apr 22, 2014)

*www.getworkdonemusic.com/

*vip.aersia.net/vip.swf

maybe these will help


----------



## Flash (Apr 22, 2014)

Assassin's creed - Jesper Kyd..
Ezio's family is my favorite..

- - - Updated - - -



ajayritik said:


> If you have no intentions of helping that's fine for me. But why do you waste my time and your time by posting all that.
> I didn't need any gyan or enlightenment from you.
> I didn't go and complain to anybody about disturbance/annoyance that someone creates.
> I was just looking for some kind of music which will help me concentrate on my work which I'm paid for.
> ...


Keep calm and listen games OST..


----------



## hitesh (Apr 23, 2014)

Try Enya


----------



## ajayritik (Apr 23, 2014)

deepakkrishnan said:


> That was bit uncalled for, don't you think. As *"Anirbandd"* & *"Faun"* shared their opinion about the type of music they like, so did  *"srkmish".* and* you just blew it out of proportions*.


I agree to the part of your text which I have in Bold.
I also later read his other post where he was supporting me in Must Watch Movies Thread so I should have been a little controlled.
However I always had problem concentrating with lot of noise around and right from childhood I searched for a serene or calm place to study and prepare for my exams without going and complaining to people like what skrmish was referring to in the Osho story. So I felt it was uncalled for when he put that story. 

However if still someone felt that I blew it little too much then i apologize coz I may have been wrong I'm wrong sometimes.


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Apr 23, 2014)

Off topic-  That Osho story reminds me of the comment "Poverty is a state of mind".

On Topic - Try skyrim Music  - Search for "Skyrim Full Soundtrack " on youtube.


----------



## natashasharma (May 28, 2014)

People have different taste and its depend on mood....


----------



## Flash (May 28, 2014)

My current favorite: 

[YOUTUBE]NQXVzg2PiZw[/YOUTUBE]

If you've have watched the trailer of XMEN: DOFP, you will remember this one...


----------



## anirbandd (May 28, 2014)

I listened to amon amarth throughout today in office.


----------



## $hadow (May 28, 2014)

Start listening to Honey Singh songs and soon you will find yourself comfortable with chatter around cubicle


----------



## Nanducob (May 28, 2014)

Music is also a kind of noise.


----------



## freshseasons (May 29, 2014)

I think you should listen to the music that has noise instead of soothing music...it will disturb people around you and finally they will leave you alone to enjoy your freedom


----------



## moniker (May 29, 2014)

natashasharma said:


> People have different taste and its depend on mood....



People bump different threads and its depend on mood....


----------



## .jRay. (May 29, 2014)

Intense-Armin van buuren. 
Adagio for strings - tiesto. 
Atmosphere- kaskade.


----------



## ajayritik (Apr 15, 2015)

Guys sorry once again for bumping into an old thread.
I remember some time back listening to some music on youtube which I think was related to Video Game and that music was nice.
Any more suggestions will be appreciated.


----------



## Vyom (Apr 15, 2015)

srkmish said:


> Some words of advice from Osho which i fully agree with
> 
> Once it happened: I was staying in a rest-house. And a political leader was also staying there—a very small rest-house in a very small village. The political leader came to me in the middle of the night, and said, "It is impossible to sleep. How are you sleeping?" He shook me, and said, "How are you sleeping, there is so much distraction?"
> Somehow or other at least two dozen dogs…they must have made the rest-house their abode—the whole village's dogs. Maybe they were having a political gathering also—and they were so many; there was such a loud barking and fighting.
> ...



Now that the bump have been done.. I would just to echo this. Word of true wisdom!


----------



## Nerevarine (Apr 15, 2015)

ajayritik said:


> Guys sorry once again for bumping into an old thread.
> I remember some time back listening to some music on youtube which I think was related to Video Game and that music was nice.
> Any more suggestions will be appreciated.




Here are some of the soundtracks from my playlist, if you like.. pm me for my full playlist


Spoiler





[YOUTUBE]watch?v=tDuCLC_sZZY[/YOUTUBE]



[YOUTUBE]watch?v=5eP8NI9d6Zo[/YOUTUBE] <-- too bassy, you may not like but its a dj song come on..





And lastly the cherry on the cake, the single most influencial calming VG music of all time :





i have a long list but too lazy to link them all


----------



## ajayritik (Apr 16, 2015)

Vyom said:


> Now that the bump have been done.. I would just to echo this. Word of true wisdom!



What if someone who had a problem with focus/attention. Would it still help?
If that's the case there would not have been any case of ADD/ADHD.
Talking is one thing being practical is something else.


----------



## Anorion (Apr 16, 2015)

Karl Jenkins - Songs of Sanctuary
Vangelis - Cosmos
Hans Zimmer - Inception OST
Clint Mansell - The Fountain OST
Clint Mansell - Mass Effect 3 OST
Mike Oldfield - The Songs of Distant Earth
Brian Eno - Making Space


----------



## Desmond (Apr 16, 2015)

If your workplace is too noisy, the best music is white noise.

I used to listen to it in my earlier project and it works like a charm. It drowns out external noises while allowing you to focus.

You could try and use this: The Ultimate White Noise Machine | Hearing Calibrated


----------



## ajayritik (Apr 16, 2015)

I remember someone suggesting a video game theme or music and it was good but the problem was it was from Youtube and Youtube is blocked in office here.


----------



## snap (Apr 16, 2015)

*www.youtube.com/user/TwoStepsFromTheMusic

These are pretty good.


----------



## Rick_Dawkins (May 27, 2015)

Here you go, my office playlist:
Isadora (Paul Mauriat)
La Tristesse De Laura (Patrick Juvet)
Wheels (Billy Vaughn)
Before the Rain (Lee Oscar)
Song Bird (Kenny G)
Jeg Ser Deg Sote Lam (Susanne Lundeng)
La Reine De Saba (Paul Mauriat)
Wild Flower (Richard Clayderman)
Pearly Shell (Billy Vaughn)


----------



## Anorion (Jun 5, 2015)

4& - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



> 4′33″ (pronounced "Four minutes, thirty-three seconds" or just "Four thirty-three") is a three-movement composition by American experimental composer John Cage (1912–1992). It was composed in 1952, for any instrument or combination of instruments, and the score instructs the performer(s) not to play their instrument(s) during the entire duration of the piece throughout the three movements. The piece purports to consist of the sounds of the environment that the listeners hear while it is performed, although it is commonly perceived as "four minutes thirty-three seconds of silence".


----------



## Renny (Jun 9, 2015)

Vangelis, Enigma, Enya.


----------



## Desmond (Jun 9, 2015)

Anorion said:


> 4& - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



I find that piece fascinating. Didn't know anyone else even heard of it here.

It exactly mirrors my idea that music is abstract.


----------



## Anorion (Jun 9, 2015)

yeah the composer made his point
but it can be a little dangerous to understand
you start listening to any ambient sound as if it was carefully crafted and composed
then all sound, what we normally call noise, becomes music


----------



## Desmond (Jun 9, 2015)

Dude, there is a whole genre of music called Noise Music


----------

